# Pool help!!!



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

I have a leak around one of the bottom drainson my pool. The a**hole that put it in used about 9 layers of duct tape for a gasket. Now it has eaten away at the concrete underneath. Anyone that can help, does pool work, or knows someome that does good work Please send me their name. Im losing 1/2" of water a day.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a cousin that does pools but thats over here in MS...if theres a particular question you need answering i can ask him...other than that i cant help......have you tried calling the A**hole???


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Believe me, I have hunted this guy. One day Im going to run across him again and Im going to jail and hes going to the hospital. He suddenly "disappeared. Anyway thanks for the help. If I decide totackle it myself, I will definitely need some help.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

call Josh Word 3905294 fair honest guy


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## iwannagofish (Sep 17, 2008)

If you're problem is still there, try Robert's Pools. He's located on Woodbine in Pace. The number is 850-994-1000. I get all my supplies from there and he seems honest and actually tries to help you save money. Anyway, he's help me alot, I'm horrible at pool upkeep. Good luck on finding A**hole.


----------

